# GTX 950 vs GTX 960



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, at first, it seemed like a no-brainer. But one look at the specs made things very difficult for me. I am torn between Zotac GTX 950 AMP and Gigabyte GTX 960 OC. GTX 960 is supposed to be faster than GTX 950. But Zotac's site puts GTX 950's memory clock as well as the base and boost clock higher than Gigabyte's 960. Does that translate into a real-world difference in performance? There is a 800 rupees difference between them, so I can get either of them. 

One more thing to take into account, Zotac provided 5 years of warranty where Gigabyte provides 2 years.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's obvious GTX 960 is better.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gtx 960 by itself is quite a fast gpu,so i'd suggest rather than going for any OC'd version,you get yourself the normal GTX 960 from zotac which should cost around 14k or thereabouts(for the 2gb version).


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 30, 2016)

Okay. So, is the faster clock speed of Zotac 950 AMP nullified by the greater number of CUDA cores of 960? Because, apart from that, almost all other factors are equal in both the cards, and the 950 has a higher hand in GPU clock speed as well as memory clock speed.

Here are the tabulated difference in clock speeds:


*950 AMP**960 OC*Boost/Base1405 MHz/1203 MHz1279 MHz/1216 MHzMemory Clock7020 MHz7010 MHz

I'm sorry if it seems I have obsessive compulsive disorder. But I want to thoroughly understand the differences before I pull the trigger and get one.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2016)

This is all that you need to see: Zotac 950 AMP performs below reference GTX 960

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_950_AMP_Edition/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks! That put my mind at ease. Thanks a lot.


----------

